# My knid of WOMAN



## k9kiwi (Oct 13, 2007)

Most excellent.

See she even stuffed up my spellink.


----------



## david johnson (Oct 13, 2007)

that's one cute knid!  

dj


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a cutey.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll bet even Adler would like to "take her for a ride".......

Charles


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 13, 2007)

Just your typical *Air Force* chick!



.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2007)

Whats a knid??  Is that an Americanized Jewish pastry?


----------



## david johnson (Oct 14, 2007)

i believe it to be a blondie who can handle any big gun.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 14, 2007)

I say - Top Hole, what? (Steady...............)

Problem is; I've only a Minigun too, if the 'Britishness' thread is to be believed...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2007)

There is nothing worse in all the world like a woman with a such big gun.Some of men on the planet are really crazy to allowed her to play with this.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 14, 2007)

What a charming young lady. Just type of young lady to take home to meet Mother. if Mother was an Aircraft Weapons Fitter that is


----------



## Negative Creep (Oct 14, 2007)

Wouldn't want to get on her bad side...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2007)

Do you know whats funny though? That is not an AC-130. That is an Airforce Blackhawk she is sitting in. You know how I know? I used to sit in the same damn seat she is sitting in. That is the Crew Chiefs seat on a Blackhawk or a Pavehawk as the Airforce calls them.

You can see the H Bar that holds the seat to the cieling of the aircraft, the Blackhawk door latch and the yellow hand hold in the upper right of the window (left if you are looking at the pic). Also to the left (right if you are looking at it) is the panel with the Cam Locks that opens up to the Landing Gear Strut and the step to climb to the Hydraulic Deck on the Blackhawk.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 14, 2007)

You're not looking at the same Hand Holds that I am!  

Jeez Adler, you really DO need to get out a bit more, dear chap!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2007)

No I dont...

Not when I have a good woman sitting at home with me.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No I dont...
> 
> Not when you have a good woman sitting at home with you.



Downwind..... think he got you, pussycat....

Charles


----------



## Aussie1001 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dam that minnigun looks good, so does the chick mind you.


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 14, 2007)

> Whats a knid??



It is the brain fart that occurs when typing about this topic.

Adler, I thought it was a Blackhawk, never seen that sort of set up in any AC budgy. They use fixed mounts for starters.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2007)

With a woman like that at home, who's playing with these wee guns every now and then......you'd sure as h*ll be dead if you looked at another woman....
She could do some serious damage to your own "gun"....


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Oct 15, 2007)

> Downwind..... think he got you, pussycat....



A clear 'Fox 1'.

No slight intended. I do hope umbrage wasn't taken by the esteemed Adler? -the tone implied it might have been. 

If it was, apologies.


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

...and that´s my 'knid' of woman, my own wife...at small airshow last year...


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

...the same date, the same airshow, unknown Belgian pilots with unknown Czech teenies


----------



## v2 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2007)

v2 said:


>



Thanks V2!
Here´s one more, but the last one. Otherwise my wife will kill me 
Taken last year in the bar in Brooklyn. 2 cats...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2007)

Downwind.Maddl-Land said:


> A clear 'Fox 1'.
> 
> No slight intended. I do hope umbrage wasn't taken by the esteemed Adler? -the tone implied it might have been.
> 
> If it was, apologies.



No worries. I had taken no offense. I was just responding.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn Roman, I hope ur wife doesnt get too upset when I tell her u posted a pic of her in her thong on the internet for all to see....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeap I dont think she will be too happy to know that all the little pimply faced virgin kids on this forum are looking at your wifes ass!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2007)

LMFAO Chris...


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 15, 2007)

I can think of one 42 year old non-virgin thats enjoying the view


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2007)

She holds a mean pitot probe. And lovely eyes. Okay. I s'pose you can go make love to that now.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 15, 2007)

Is this the the right thread??

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_knids are a fictional species of amorphous, shape-shifting monsters that invade the Space Hotel USA in Roald Dahl's Charlie and the Great Glass Elevator, the sequel to Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. They are also mentioned in the 1971 feature film adaptation, Willy Wonka the Chocolate Factory, except on this occasion they are referred to as being one of the species that inhabits Loompaland._


----------



## Erich (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah Roman she is a lovely gal, guys be careful or Roman will come back and kick your puny ass's or his wife will...........


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 15, 2007)

seesul said:


> Here´s one more, but the last one. Otherwise my wife will kill me Taken last year in the bar in Brooklyn. 2 cats...



I must say you have excellent taste in women and congrats on having such a beautiful wife and she even goes to airshows with you. WOW!!


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you guys,

I knew you´ll enjoy it.
But anyway, you got pictures, I got my wife (for now). I´m thinking of showing her your reactions today afternoon. Maybe than I´ll have the pictures only as well


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeap I dont think she will be too happy to know that all the little pimply faced virgin kids on this forum are looking at your wifes ass!



Chris,

give a chance to the kids, somehow you have to start... I´ve also started with pictures...
Well, but I´ve found them on another web sites


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> I must say you have excellent taste in women and congrats on having such a beautiful wife and she even goes to airshows with you. WOW!!



Thank you DOUGRD,

yes, she joins me everywhere, even to the commemorations...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2007)

You're a very lucky man mate.....!


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> You're a very lucky man mate.....!



Yes, I know I am. She advised me about last Air show we visited. I didn´t know that before. And she even agreed with all the costs connected with the visits of my American and German friends/vets. Our trip to USA last year wasn´t cheap as well. But she always says it is better to have such a nice hobby that helps to keep our past on mind than to sit in the pub and drink this money out...
We are expecting another baby at the end of November. Should be a girl...


----------



## Erich (Oct 16, 2007)

Roman that is super, a boy and now a girl. the best of both !!  

the opposite happened for us. ~ first a girl and then a son and fortunately we are still around on this planet to enjoy 3 gorgeous grand-daughters


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

Erich said:


> Roman that is super, a boy and now a girl. the best of both !!
> 
> the opposite happened for us. ~ first a girl and then a son and fortunately we are still around on this planet to enjoy 3 gorgeous grand-daughters



Yes Erich,

you´re right, I´m happy for that. We´ll get a nice Xmas present
But less time for forums


----------



## Njaco (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats See! Don't worry about the time. When the baby wakes you up at 2 in the morning itll be 8 or 3 in the afternoon for some of us. Escape to the forum!


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2007)

Njaco


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Congrats See! Don't worry about the time. When the baby wakes you up at 2 in the morning itll be 8 or 3 in the afternoon for some of us. Escape to the forum!



Hey Njaco,

my wife is smart and wanted to have my PC in the bedroom as she just wanted to avoid me sitting at the PC all night long every night. So I have to switch that damn thing every night at 10 PM off...
So when the baby wakes me up I have to walk and walk and walk with crying baby around my switched off PC


----------



## seesul (Oct 16, 2007)

...and Njaco, btw, where do you live in South Jersey? Friend of mine,mentioned in my siggy, lives in S. Plainfield, NJ. We visited him there last year...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm really in South Jersey, below Philly, in Glassboro, home of Rowan College. And all my favorite sports teams begin with Philadelphia.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Oct 16, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Do you know whats funny though? That is not an AC-130. That is an Airforce Blackhawk she is sitting in. You know how I know? I used to sit in the same damn seat she is sitting in. That is the Crew Chiefs seat on a Blackhawk or a Pavehawk as the Airforce calls them.



I was wondering about that . . . it appears to be a 7.62mm minigun on a flexible mount and, as far as I know, there are no 7.62mm miniguns on flexible mounts in an AC-130; they're on a rigid computer-controlled mount (i.e.: no hand-holds). Plus, there are two (2) 7.62's on earlier AC-130's (but only one on the "U"-boat).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not a hundred percent sure what the AC-130s today use (seeing on in action in Iraq though was beautiful ) but that is certainly a Blackhawk she is sitting in.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2007)

I actually just saw this thread, and I knew that that pic was not from a -130 as well... That pic has been around for awhile too...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep. One and the same.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 16, 2007)

I tried to find another picture of the gunner Vanessa Dobos but couldn't find one. Just that one picture a hundred times on a hundred different websites. 

Couldn't find one... strange! Did find an interview of her though: A new breed of gunner
She's from Ohio.
_As a member of the 66th Rescue Squadron at Nellis Air Force Base, Nev., Dobos “mans” a .50-caliber machine gun aboard an HH-60 Pave Hawk. Her main role is caring for the guns and other defensive systems. However, she’s also responsible for briefing passengers and helping other crewmembers with the weapons, defensive systems, hoist and other equipment.

It’s the job her predecessors from World Wars I and II performed as they flew in their bombers through the flak-filled skies swarming with enemy fighters. It’s the job she’s prepared to perform in her helicopter during combat rescue missions while receiving enemy ground fire and dodging rocket-propelled grenades. But that’s not a reasonable comparison, according to Dobos.

“ I really love my job,” she said. “I enjoy learning about the history of my career field, but I don’t compare myself to gunners from [World Wars I and II]. Those men deserve a lot more credit than I do.”_

Kris


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2007)

.50 cal my ass....


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

What about it, Les? Don't believe the technology or doubt the pic relationship.


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 16, 2007)

Civettone said:


> Dobos “mans” a .50-caliber machine gun



Methinks that is what Les got p!ssed at. From memory they are 7.62mm or .308


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess I missed that. Wasn't looking at the weapon.


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2007)

didn't look like .50 cal to ME, but then again, she was partially blocked by the gun.. *rimshot*


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2007)

Booo


----------



## Becca (Oct 16, 2007)

LMAO!! aww..come ON!


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 17, 2007)

seesul said:


> Thank you DOUGRD,yes, she joins me everywhere, even to the commemorations...


You're welcome!
Hey Roman, What is that monument you're posing in front of? Where is it and who are those other folks?


----------



## seesul (Oct 18, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> You're welcome!
> Hey Roman, What is that monument you're posing in front of? Where is it and who are those other folks?



Dougrd,

more here We havenÂ´t forgot- commemoration of Aug. 29th, 1944

And if you are interrested:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-sanov-czech-republic-9882.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/august-29-1944-museum-slavicin-czech-republic-9884.html


----------



## DOUGRD (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Roman, some pretty interesting photos and artifacts. I especially like the letter you wrote to Janos. Great background info. now some more questions.....who maintains the museum and mass grave site?


----------



## seesul (Oct 21, 2007)

DOUGRD said:


> Thanks Roman, some pretty interesting photos and artifacts. I especially like the letter you wrote to Janos. Great background info. now some more questions.....who maintains the museum and mass grave site?



Dougrd,

museum in Sanov is maintained by a friend of mine and museum in Slavicin and mass grave by the town of Slavicin...


----------



## seesul (Dec 11, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Congrats See! Don't worry about the time. When the baby wakes you up at 2 in the morning itll be 8 or 3 in the afternoon for some of us. Escape to the forum!




Njaco, already happend on Nov 11. So here´s our Xmas present with her older brother. A very rare moment like this when I got the chance to switch my PC on


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thats cute.... 
good on you seesul


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2007)

Good looking kiddos!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 11, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats. They grow up fast. My daughter will be 2 in about a week and a half. Hard to believe.


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2007)

Awwww..they are beautiful!! Congrats, papa.


----------



## Erich (Dec 12, 2007)

Roman enjoy both of them now as in too quick a time they will be adults and then never wanting to be around you.........funny how that is, I have 3 precious grand-daughters and I luv to spoil them rotten and then hand them all hyped up to my daughter with a wink in my eye


----------



## machine shop tom (Dec 14, 2007)

seesul said:


> Thanks V2!
> Here´s one more, but the last one. Otherwise my wife will kill me
> Taken last year in the bar in Brooklyn. 2 cats...



Would your wife by any chance be a plumber?

tom


----------



## seesul (Dec 15, 2007)

machine shop tom said:


> Would your wife by any chance be a plumber?
> 
> tom


----------

